# Very Scary Experience Tonight!



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

I was walking Ronin in the same spot we always do, which is a local historical graveyard. We were walking along and a guy came up to me and asked me Ronin's name. He had a Boston Terrier with him, and I had moved off the path because of Ronin's Fear Aggression with other dogs. I told him his name and he asked if he was socialized. I said yes, but that he didn't do well with other dogs so I didn't want to chance it. He then asked if he was neutered. I said no and he said he didn't want my dog around his being in-neutered anyway. That's fine with me. I was going to keep on walking, but the guy then asked me where I had gotten the prong collar. I told him the local pet store, and then he said that it was abuse and that he was an Animal Control Officer and that he could take my dog away.

Well I told him no he wasn't and if he touched me or my dog that I was calling the police and I would see him in court. He said that he saw it was abusive to my dog and that he had every right to. I told him to go to **** and to leave me alone. He said that if he saw me again with it on, he was going to take him and I would never see him again. Then he said that he was also going to speak to the other GSD dog owners in my area as well about how they "abuse" their dogs too. I turned and ran away from him. I cut across the grass and graves (which you are not allowed to do, but in this case I felt it was justified) and headed for the exit of the graveyard. In that time, he was able to get in his vehicle and just as I was walking into my driveway he drove by!

So I have filed a police report, and the officer said there is no one matching that description who works for animal control. The guy had refused to give me his name when I asked for it, which is illegal here if he actually is what he says he is, and that it sounds as if the guy is out to cause trouble. So I'm super nervous now because my husband is across the country on a 2 month work trip, but I have Ronin and I know he'll protect me. 

Let me add that during this entire time, Ronin was sitting quietly at my side, never barked until the guy moved towards me. But I do know that the entire time he was watching the guy and not his dog, which tells me a lot because usually Ronin would have been barking and going for the dog. This guy was a creep and I now have to go and let the other GSD owners in my area know about this guy. The cop agreed that it was suspicious and that we needed to be careful.

I'm telling you now I'm ready to move and find a new house in a different part of the city. I can't handle all these wackos around me much longer.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That is scary. I think I'd try to walk Ronin in places that aren't so isolated, with more people around.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You live in Canada. I have heard that in some areas of the UK, prong collars are illegal. Do you know the current laws pertaining to dogs in your area? 

You can't have mace there? 

You have a cell phone, can you whip it out and call 9-1-1, or whatever the Canadian version is while the guy is right there in front of you? Once you are 100% certain of any laws that might pertain to the situation, calling the police immediately and in the presence of the dude, shows him that you aren't buying his baloney and you are quite happy to discuss it with the local police. 

There are many flavors of wierdows out there. Maybe he wants to "confiscate" your dog for some nasty reason. Or maybe he truly sees the prong collar as abuse, and may want to "rescue" your dog from such a terrible owner. Some of these animal-activists, are working on less than a full deck of cards, and many of them believe that the cause transcends any laws they may need to break. Don't put them above stealing your dog out of your yard. 

Be extra careful. 

If you want your dog to be for protection and not just a deterrent, it is time for you to have him evaluated by a competent trainer and to being work in protection, if it is suitable for your dog. If that isn't a possibility, find a self-defense class in your area. Could be Karate or Judo or a number of other stuff. Boxing. This is a good idea anyway. An average women will not defeat an average sized man, unless training is involved. But perpetrators zero in on people not by their size, but by their bearing. It is like a Yorkie who sticks its tail up and tells the GSD to move out of its way. If you are concerned about your safety, than you walk different and you hold yourself different. When you have trained yourself to ACT to defend yourself, you gain in confidence and you walk differently and you hold yourself differently. 

Just having a plan, like pulling out the phone and calling the police will make some difference. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Deb said:


> That is scary. I think I'd try to walk Ronin in places that aren't so isolated, with more people around.


The graveyard is actually right in the middle of the city and a lot of people use it. Just so happened tonight there weren't many people because it had been raining all day.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

selzer said:


> You live in Canada. I have heard that in some areas of the UK, prong collars are illegal. Do you know the current laws pertaining to dogs in your area?
> 
> You can't have mace there?
> 
> ...


Prong collars are not illegal where I live. In some parts of Canada I believe they are, but not where I'm at. They are used on police dogs and other dogs with jobs. Mace is illegal here to carry. As well as other types of sprays. I don't want Ronin as a protection dog, and due to his Fear Aggression, he wouldn't be suited to that anyway I don't think.

I wish I had pulled out my phone and taken a picture of him, but I just wanted to get away from him. I plan on walking a different route to make sure that I don't run into him again. I have called the police and reported him and we're pretty sure that he is not an animal control officer since no one matches his description or his car. We live in a fairly small city where everyone knows everyone. I'm just hoping this was the last I saw of him.

I can't take any of those classes. I have injuries in my shoulders and feet and my doctor told me not to do those kinds of classes or super strenuous workouts. I'm just going to be extra cautious from now on.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Uh wow!! Usually I'm not at a loss for words but here??? I don't know??? It could be he was simply some "anti prong collar zealot???"


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Weird questions is what I focused on in the post. Any dog thefts in the area? I almost think it would have been better if your dog did react to his dog without this guy knowing it was the dog he was reacting to.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Chip18 said:


> Uh wow!! Usually I'm not at a loss for words but here??? I don't know??? It could be he was simply some "anti prong collar zealot???"


I'm not sure what he was but I have reported him so that we have things on record if this happens again. I have never been so mad though


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

llombardo said:


> Weird questions is what I focused on in the post. Any dog thefts in the area? I almost think it would have been better if your dog did react to his dog without this guy knowing it was the dog he was reacting to.


Not as far as I know. The officer i spoke to did say that it could be him searching out GSDs to steal since he mentioned the other GSD owners around as well. None of them use prong collars as far as I know. Ronin did bark at him when he got too close and the guy stopped moving in so yeah maybe it would have been better. It was just a very upsetting experience.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Taking a picture of him might not be a good idea unless you could do it without him knowing it. I would be afraid it might make his behavior escalate.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Isn't this the 2nd time you've had an incident like this? Next time, hit 911 as the guy is standing there and get a license plate number.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Isn't this the 2nd time you've had an incident like this? Next time, hit 911 as the guy is standing there and get a license plate number.


First time with this guy. The other time was a woman. But yeah i have a bunch of nuts in my neighborhood. If my husband would agree I would move in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Deb said:


> Taking a picture of him might not be a good idea unless you could do it without him knowing it. I would be afraid it might make his behavior escalate.


My thoughts exactly. If this happens again i will try and get his license plate number. The cops can find him if he leaves before they get there


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Ronin2016 said:


> First time with this guy. The other time was a woman. But yeah i have a bunch of nuts in my neighborhood. If my husband would agree I would move in a heartbeat.


Did it happen in the same spot?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Hopefully this is the last you see of this whack job. Maybe police will step up patrol in your area. I am sure him impersonating a police officer is illegal. Too bad mace is illegal. How about a stun gun could you carry one of them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Ronin2016 said:


> Not as far as I know. The officer i spoke to did say that it could be him searching out GSDs to steal since he mentioned the other GSD owners around as well. None of them use prong collars as far as I know. Ronin did bark at him when he got too close and the guy stopped moving in so yeah maybe it would have been better. It was just a very upsetting experience.


Yep. The first thing I thought was he is looking for a "friendly" GSD that he can steal and use for breeding. Stay alert. Did he see you in your driveway? You know the car? Watch for him or that car. Talk to the others and warn them. If someone like that approaches you again, make them think that your dog is not friendly at all and always say he is neutered. I'm always hesitant to tell people my dogs name too, so follow your gut on that one too. If that is what they are looking for, your dog is of no use to them and they will move on.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Yep. The first thing I thought was he is looking for a "friendly" GSD that he can steal and use for breeding. Stay alert. Did he see you in your driveway? You know the car? Watch for him or that car. Talk to the others and warn them. If someone like that approaches you again, make them think that your dog is not friendly at all and always say he is neutered. I'm always hesitant to tell people my dogs name too, so follow your gut on that one too. If that is wyhat they are looking for, your dog is of no use to them and they will move on.


This plus, if you can, make your walking schedule and route erratic. Especially since two strangers have confronted you with the abuse accusations. If there is a nutty group targeting others, they look for patterns of opportunity.

Also if you think it isn't over-kill, I would tell the police of your first episode with the woman and ask them to include it in the report. 

The 2 incidents just seem very similar with the accusation and following you and the time frame between the two.

Also, if mace/pepper spray is a no go, an air horn might be an option. Won't harm but 2 seconds of startle will give you more time.

Just some things I would do in your situation.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Just wanted to add that this really must be hard for you. There are so many nut cases out there. I came across a woman encouraging her yorkie to continue his very aggressive behavior while yelling in the middle of the town square. Something about her dog being attacked. Never saw her before and she was directing it at me. Yup nut cases. 

Stay safe.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Yep. The first thing I thought was he is looking for a "friendly" GSD that he can steal and use for breeding. Stay alert.


thanks for this. It is too easy to forget these this stuff as we go along, trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Aristo (Jul 23, 2016)

How about a nice sturdy wooden walking cane? One of those long straight ones there is a woman in my neighborhood who carries one when she walks her dog. I have been thinking about getting one as so many people are letting their dogs run loose lately in my area.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I am going to make a suggestion, and please don't think I am being critical, because I don't intend it that way--don't answer so many questions.
I know, most of us have had it drilled into our brains as kids that if someone asks you a question, you answer it because it's impolite not to. You need to not worry about being rude when it's a random stranger who is approaching and starts up with all kinds of questions. 
I think Llombardo's suggestion of not giving out your dog's name is an excellent idea. My dog *loves* men and if one called him by his name, he may well go to him. 
And no matter how rude all of this seems, remember you are trying your best to protect your dog and yourself.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Did it happen in the same spot?


In the same graveyard but the woman was at the entrance, this guy was near the center. It's a huge site. About 5 miles long and another 3 miles wide.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Does Ronin know how to bark on command? Maybe you could have him bark before a person like that approaches? And just walk the other way or avoid interaction.

I know that the sight of my dog now is intimidating. Just because of her size and perhaps her breed? Nothing that she does. Her bark is strong and loud. Together, I can't imagine many people trying to intimidate me.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you everyone. In Canada it is illegal to carry any kind of spray or stun guns and I can't purchase a firearm either. I agree that I shouldn't give out Ronin's name to anyone. It's just such a habit around here for people to ask about your dog and their name, and everyone tells people information about their dog even if you don't want to know.



> Did he see you in your driveway?


 Yes he did because he came driving out as I was walking up it. He even honked his horn!! It made me that much more nervous and I called the police right away.



> I am going to make a suggestion, and please don't think I am being critical, because I don't intend it that way--don't answer so many questions.
> I know, most of us have had it drilled into our brains as kids that if someone asks you a question, you answer it because it's impolite not to. You need to not worry about being rude when it's a random stranger who is approaching and starts up with all kinds of questions.
> I think Llombardo's suggestion of not giving out your dog's name is an excellent idea. My dog *loves* men and if one called him by his name, he may well go to him.
> And no matter how rude all of this seems, remember you are trying your best to protect your dog and yourself.


I agree with you. I live in a small town that is famous for being so polite to people. Everyone stops and talks to everyone and everyone asks questions about other people's dogs. So I just figured that he was like everyone else asking questions. I quickly realized that wasn't the case. I can be rude when I need to be, so I'll be a lot more cautious from now on. I have actually gotten Ronin a new tag for his collar that only shows a paw print on the front and his name is on the back in a lighter type font so people can't see his name either. Ronin is cautious and I've had people try and call him over before and he never so much as acknowledges him so I'm hoping that if someone tried that he wouldn't go. But I'm going to be super cautious and today for our walk we went to a different part of the city that isn't anywhere close to where I live and where people might recognize us.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Themusicmanswife said:


> Does Ronin know how to bark on command? Maybe you could have him bark before a person like that approaches? And just walk the other way or avoid interaction.
> 
> I know that the sight of my dog now is intimidating. Just because of her size and perhaps her breed? Nothing that she does. Her bark is strong and loud. Together, I can't imagine many people trying to intimidate me.


In cases like this I would teach the dog a hand signal versus voice command. It can be subtle and not snything anyone could really see. It can be itching your nose.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Wow, I am so sorry to hear that you're constantly running into odd people all the time. The next time someone claims to be from Animal Control, request their ID cards. In most of Canada, Animal Protection Officers and the like do undergo specific training and would have government issued identification cards to show their qualification to be an enforcement officer. If they are unable to show it (and they should carry it on their person, just like a driver's license), then tell them that you have no reason to listen to them. You were definitely right to report it to the police and to animal control. 

Lots of people get defensive when they see anything other than a flat collar out of naivety. I try not to get too riled up over it because I know a lot of people don't agree with any training aspect other than positive-only. Just let them know that you know your dog and after lots of work, you know what's best. If they knew your dog so well and what was good or wasn't for them, they wouldn't be asking for their name or if they're neutered. Keep your skin thick and your nerves calm when dealing with those wackos.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

No prong collars are not illegal anywhere in Canada. Tell him to piss off and mind his own business.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My first thought was that he wanted to steal the dog too, so be on alert. My dogs have code names lol. I say my girl's name is Helga if anyone asks. Makes her sound not so sweet and she won't respond to it. I do believe my dogs would be hard to kidnap. When I leave the boy in his crate in the truck I take his collar off and lock it in the cab because heaven forbid someone tried to take him out no way would he cooperate and he can be hard to force somewhere even in a martingale collar, he is a slippery bugger. I know I am probably disturbed that I think of these things, but I would rather he were running loose with no collar than kidnapped. He is chipped, I would be back soon and he would be looking for me and he would always come if he heard me call especially when he is scared.

My next thought is that if people are hassling you about the prong and it is understandibly upsetting, maybe you should get one of those concealed ones. Leerburg sells one and the other one is called Hidden Powers or something like that. Save you some hassle going forward.

Other than that....really sucks that this happened to you.

My girl was really a looker in her day and people were always admiring her and asking to buy a pup from her and so on. I was real quick to say she was spayed (which she is), but I would eve throw it into conversations with random people who admired her too much, I would say, yeah it is a shame she can't be bred....just in case.... if your dog is facing the guy you might get away with a lie that he is neutered depending on which direction you both go


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Don't cover your prong, that is like an admission of guilt. If you know it is not illegal, say, "No, let me, and you whip out your phone and call the police." Kindly ask the dispatcher to inform this yayhoo next to you that prong collars are not illegal. 

People will go about as far as you will let them. You need to work on your "Don't Fmess With Me!" scowl. 

My little sister is the youngest of six kids, and the smallest, but she can knock you out with her eyeballs. 

Dude, you have a bad-ass German shepherd dog. Don't embarrass him. Put on your "Forget the dog, Beware of Owner" attitude and stop letting people freak you out.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay I'm going to answer as many of the comments as possible.


> Does Ronin know how to bark on command? Maybe you could have him bark before a person like that approaches? And just walk the other way or avoid interaction.


 Ronin doesn't know how to bark on command. If someone comes too close he always barks anyway. Most people avoid us, enough that a lot of people will cross the street when they see us coming. I may start working on that command as well.



> No prong collars are not illegal anywhere in Canada. Tell him to piss off and mind his own business


 I did tell him to leave me alone and if he touched me or my dog then I was calling the police. I also told him to go **** and to leave me the F*** alone. Not that people are real scared of me because I'm quite small, but Ronin barked at the guy and he backed up.



> Dude, you have a bad-ass German shepherd dog. Don't embarrass him. Put on your "Forget the dog, Beware of Owner" attitude and stop letting people freak you out


 I'm sorry Selzer but I don't think that really applies to me. Ronin is not full grown, he has a loud bark but he's not scary looking. Nor is he a guard dog. He would cut and run faster than attack. I don't have a mean looking face. Even when I scowl or get mad, my husband laughs because he tells me that he can't take my angry face seriously. Will I defend my dog no matter what? You bet your butt I will! Our trainer told me point blank when we first started working with him that if I was in trouble Ronin would bark and snarl but he would run at the first chance he got.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just want to say that some situations catch people off guard. I'm not a quiet woman or a small woman and I would personally not felt comfortable in this situation. No woman, no matter the size can physically take down a man. If that man has a plan. Sometimes it's better to walk away then to cause more anger and possible harm to yourself.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm sorry this happened to you and Ronin. One thing you could do is call your local SPCA and report the confrontation. If this man was impersonating an animal control officer I'm sure they would like to know. Keep enjoying your walks together and stay safe!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not sure I would go so far as to say there is NO woman who can take down a man. Certainly many who can't. 

I definitely can't see how saying "put on your big girl pants" is helpful or appropriate here. Maybe OP answered more questions than she should have but I know I have gotten sucked into that before and later thought, crap, why did I do that? I remember it was part of job training when I worked for a dog walking company not to answer questions about clients' dogs, particularly where they lived. But she didn't tell this guy where she lived, he just happened to drive by and see her if I remember correctly.

Anyway OP, you didn't do anything wrong, you reported him to the police. I learned in a women's self defense class you are supposed to hold your hand up in that universal "stop" sign and yell "stop! Don't come any closer" and you know how hard us girls had to practice just yelling that at each other with the instructor telling us to (a woman who was a black belt and let me tell you, SHE could take down a man). Of course if they do come at you after that you know they are coming fir a bad reason and you better run. And by the way, that is what they told us to do in that class: don't ever let him get too close if you can possibly prevent it, and run like ****. Which is what you did

If you see this dude again, don't let him get anywhere near you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A good idea to talk to neighbors with a description just keep an eye out. Best to be watchful going to your local pet store he may be lurking around there knowing where you go. Just like a loose dog trying bother you and your dog just keeping walking full steam ahead. This is when rudeness has many benefits. Some people just a polite "hello or nod is all it takes for them to come creepin. Good you got out of their real fast and called the cops.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Ronin2016 - sorry to read about your bad experiences.. Sometimes people suck. I like the ideas of walking with a cane and teaching your dog to bark on command. Instead of a subtle hand signal I'd go the other way.. Verbal Command of "ON GUARD!" where your dog barks his head off. Is it a bluff? Absolutely, your dog thinks it's a game where he gets treats but bad guys will hear and see something else with a verbal cue. 

If you see this guy again, my suggestion is to shout out to him when his is still some distance away: "Stay right there, the Police are looking for you!!" as you pull out your phone to call it in. There are ZERO reasons why you should interact with this person alone.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

> No woman, no matter the size can physically take down a man. If that man has a plan. Sometimes it's better to walk away then to cause more anger and possible harm to yourself.


 I honestly didn't even think that I could have taken him down. He was big. Over six feet and well over 200 pounds. I suppose a kick to the groin might have been possible, but I wasn't going to chance it. I would rather run. If he grabbed me would I fight? Oh heck yeah! But you're right, it's better to get out of a situation than to have possible harm happen.



> A good idea to talk to neighbors with a description just keep an eye out. Best to be watchful going to your local pet store he may be lurking around there knowing where you go. Just like a loose dog trying bother you and your dog just keeping walking full steam ahead. This is when rudeness has many benefits. Some people just a polite "hello or nod is all it takes for them to come creepin. Good you got out of their real fast and called the cops.


 I hadn't thought about the pet stores so thank you for reminding me of that! I will be sure to keep watch just in case. Normally I just nod and say hello as you said and keep going. If I know the person I will stop and talk, or if I've talked to them before. Sometimes I have people just randomly come up and ask to pet him. I just tell people he's not comfortable with strangers and keep on going. Very rarely do I get pushy people. This time I stopped because of where I was and I had no where to go except off the path, which you're not supposed to do but I do when someone is walking another dog close to us to make sure we have no problems. If someone brings their dog towards us because you can obviously see it wants to meet us or play I just say loudly "NO he doesn't like other dogs" and keep walking. If another dog comes up off leash, I tell the owner the same thing, and if the dog comes too close, I tell them they better leash their dog.

I'm going to be careful from now on, and I will be careful not to give out too much information from now on. In our area everyone just does it. They tell you all about their dog and every problem they have. I don't ever go that far. I will say his name and that he's not a fan of other dogs, but that's about it. I don't get in to his training or any other details about us. Especially when it comes to the prong collar. All I say is that it's a training tool. If they ask more questions I just tell them I'm not a dog trainer and we use it based on the recommendation of a licensed trainer and leave it at that. Most time I try and redirect the conversation to their dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Small talk is fine and good -dog people often talk to dog people and share stories but it is good to becareful who you exchange words with in a secluded area. Any stranger approaching another person in a secluded area and at night something is off. Radar alert. For that person to start a conversation with you good or nasty and start to invade your space he is up to no good. Who even knows if that was his own dog he was walking- you just don't know. Glad you are safe.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Small talk is fine and good -dog people often talk to dog people and share stories but it is good to becareful who you exchange words with in a secluded area. Any stranger approaching another person in a secluded area and at night something is off. Radar alert. For that person to start a conversation with you good or nasty and start to invade your space he is up to no good. Who even knows if that was his own dog he was walking- you just don't know. Glad you are safe.


Thanks  It was later in the day but not quite dusk yet so I had been feeling okay at the time. Needless to say I now, with daylight hours getting shorter here, have to walk him at night now after work, so I stick to our street and sidewalks that are well lit and close to all kinds of houses and businesses just in case.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

I feel you. I have this one crazy lady in my building who claims that me grabbing my pup by her scruff to get her away from some flowers with sharp leaves when she was 10 weeks old and mouthing all over me was animal abuse and she told me to "take the dog to her house right away" and even said the F word in front of her 4 very young boys when I refused! However now my dog is 4 months she told me she is "fed up with my dog and her stupid tricks" (I don't know what she means myself). I guess she has just wanted a free cute puppy but now at 4 months my dog looks cooler and she does not want her anymore.

She is also the one who yells at people from her balcony with F word...so please feel better and ignore those people's comments... They are the people who judge and get mad at everything.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

JunYue97 said:


> I feel you. I have this one crazy lady in my building who claims that me grabbing my pup by her scruff to get her away from some flowers with sharp leaves when she was 10 weeks old and mouthing all over me was animal abuse and she told me to "take the dog to her house right away" and even said the F word in front of her 4 very young boys when I refused! However now my dog is 4 months she told me she is "fed up with my dog and her stupid tricks" (I don't know what she means myself). I guess she has just wanted a free cute puppy but now at 4 months my dog looks cooler and she does not want her anymore.
> 
> She is also the one who yells at people from her balcony with F word...so please feel better and ignore those people's comments... They are the people who judge and get mad at everything.


Sounds like a neighbor. Yeah I have just learned to ignore everyone and their judgements and comments. I had one gentleman last night tell me how beautiful my guy was, but when Ronin didn't sit when the guy told him too he said that I had to work on my training. I know the guy so I wasn't nervous and just told him that he doesn't listen to other people's commands because I trained him to only listen to me and kept on walking. Gotta love people


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I just found out my neighbors down in the field have to move out by the end of the month which means the aggressive rottie and fear aggressive GSD will be gone. Along with the Pomeranian, dachshund, Chihuahua, pit bulls and whatever other breed I've forgotten. I will miss the horses. But we can now go out in our front yard and not worry about being attacked by one of their dogs.


----------

